# Volk-L install - CAN Gateway fault codes.



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

I installed a Volk-L bluetooth module in my 2008 GTI this afternoon. Everything went smoothly, wiring in the car matched the included instructions and the harness included with the kit.

I coded the CAN Gateway (19) to enable to Telephone (77), and I coded the Telephone module to 402120 per the instructions.

Functionally, everything appears to be working exactly as it should - radio/SAT/bluetooth. Sounds great.

However, I have these two fault codes in the CAN Gateway that continue to reappear after clearing:

Saturday,21,January,2012,19:31:49:28813
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1 (x64)

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component and/or Version: J533 Gateway H07 0052
Software Coding: E9811F061017020000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3041DF57A338739
2 Faults Found:

00469 - Infotainment Databus in Single Wire Operation 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 213
Mileage: 61666 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:29:27

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 61666 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:29:26


Can anyone shed any light on what I should be looking for? I quadruple checked my install work - all the wiring is correct as far as I can tell. As I said, everything appears to be working perfectly. Very confusing.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

Well, after reading through the forum, it seems that posts without full auto-scans are completely ignored? 

Here's a full scan I did on Saturday when I originally posted. The TPMS faults can be ignored - it's disabled for the winter. As you can see, no other relevant faults in any modules... 


Saturday,21,January,2012,18:12:51:28813 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1 (x64) 
Data version: 20111209 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 47 4C 52 55 56 65 
77 

VIN: WVWEV71K18W295425 Mileage: 61660km/38313miles 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Not registered 0011 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H23ND8M2 
Coding: 0403010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 364DE94F415C5D9 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 73CB105B12AE081 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HS HW: 1K0 820 047 HS 
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142031 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 7CD93B673FF0479 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008138940 
Coding: A78D8F2700041500471400000014000000087F0B5C000100000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200 
VCID: 71C71A5368B23A1 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 080308 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl 
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M 
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0282489 
Coding: 0000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 334BD05B522E481 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB 
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0AHZNW 
Coding: 0013899 
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200 
VCID: 6CF90B274F90D79 

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BP HW: 1K0 953 549 BP 
Component: J0527 752 0100 
Coding: 0002022 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 8127CA93D812AA1 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 A HW: 1K6 920 974 A 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H23ND8M2 
Coding: 0007403 
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200 
VCID: 3245D55FAD34419 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 110308F1005779 
Coding: E9911F061017020000 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 3041DF57A338739 

3 Faults Found: 
00469 - Infotainment Databus in Single Wire Operation 
011 - Open Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101011 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 213 
Mileage: 61666 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 18:10:54 

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 61666 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 18:10:54 

03109 - Tire Pressure Monitoring Control Module 2 (J793) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 213 
Mileage: 61666 km 
Time Indication: 0 
 Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 18:10:59 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T2W1M03 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: FDDFB663A4EACE1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 A HW: 1K6 920 974 A 
Component: IMMO VDD 2216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H23ND8M2 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3245D55FAD34419 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001077 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 3851E7774B48AB9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001 
VCID: 354FEE435C5A561 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT 
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 139006885103003F2904058FB0080A04889C00 
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200 
VCID: 8429C387C700BF9 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K6 035 456 B HW: 1K6 035 456 B 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0006 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000008141637 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2B7BC83B8A1E101 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 3957E2737042B21 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl 
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: F4C9934797A08F9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L 
Component: Radio PM6 019 0036 
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7H2220822 
Coding: 0042021 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 2977323380E2021 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT 
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 0100101 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 8429C387C700BF9 

1 Fault Found: 
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01110100 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 238 
Mileage: 42491 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 08:15:01 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 1K8 051 730 B HW: 1K8 051 730 B 
Component: Telefon H02 5400 
Revision: 00002000 Serial number: 20389520092880 
Coding: 402120 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 266D390F51FC2D9 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Does your car really have: 4C-Tire Pressure II ?? 
I rather doubt it. Yet it seems you have coded it into your gateway. 

The other fault code: 
00469 - Infotainment Databus in Single Wire Operation 
is indicative of a wiring problem. 

-Uwe-


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

Uwe said:


> Does your car really have: 4C-Tire Pressure II ??
> I rather doubt it. Yet it seems you have coded it into your gateway.
> 
> The other fault code:
> ...


 

Uwe, 

Thank you for the response. 

I'll take your word that I shouldn't have the 4C-Tire Pressure II entry. Out of curiosity, why is that not expected in my car? Is it a non-NAR item? I can remove it. 

I take it that would be the cause of the '01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded' fault? The odd thing is, prior to the bluetooth module install, the only fault was the '03109 - Tire Pressure Monitoring Control Module 2 (J793)'. 

So in regards to the 00469 fault, I understand the description. In trying to research the problem though, I've seen it appear in reference to coding mistakes quite often. Not that it isn't possible, but I'm pretty confident the wiring I added/touched is correct (very simple, hard to mess up). And everything is functioning correctly. What does 'single wire operation' actually entail?


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

Bump... Can anyone answer my question? 

Single wire operation - open circuit... Does that refer to a wiring fault in the CAN wiring, or to the power wiring? There were only four wires altered in the radio harness during the install - 12v and ground and a pair of CAN wires (orange/brown and orange/purple). 

Also, after removing the 4C-Tire Pressure II item, the fault code for the incorrectly coded module still remains - so obviously that wasn't the source of the problem.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

Auto scan following the 4C - Tire Pressure II change... The fault code for the TPMS is absent because I had just cleared the codes - hadn't reappeared yet. 


Monday,23,January,2012,23:15:59:28813 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1 (x64) 
Data version: 20111209 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 65 77 


VIN: WVWEV71K18W295425 Mileage: 61710km/38344miles 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Not registered 0011 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H23ND8M2 
Coding: 0403010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 364DE94F415C5D9 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 73CB105B12AE081 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HS HW: 1K0 820 047 HS 
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142031 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 7CD93B673FF0479 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008138940 
Coding: A78D8F2700041500471400000014000000087F0B5C000100000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200 
VCID: 71C71A5368B23A1 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 080308 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl 
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M 
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0282489 
Coding: 0000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 334BD05B522E481 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB 
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0AHZNW 
Coding: 0013899 
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200 
VCID: 6CF90B274F90D79 

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BP HW: 1K0 953 549 BP 
Component: J0527 752 0100 
Coding: 0002022 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 8127CA93D812AA1 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 A HW: 1K6 920 974 A 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H23ND8M2 
Coding: 0007403 
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200 
VCID: 3245D55FAD34419 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 110308F1005779 
Coding: E9811F061017020000 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 3041DF57A338739 

2 Faults Found: 
00469 - Infotainment Databus in Single Wire Operation 
011 - Open Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101011 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 213 
Mileage: 61666 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 19:29:27 

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 5 
 Mileage: 61666 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 19:29:26 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T2W1M03 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: FDDFB663A4EACE1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 A HW: 1K6 920 974 A 
Component: IMMO VDD 2216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H23ND8M2 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3245D55FAD34419 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001077 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 3851E7774B48AB9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001 
VCID: 354FEE435C5A561 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT 
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 139006885103003F2904058FB0080A04889C00 
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200 
VCID: 8429C387C700BF9 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K6 035 456 B HW: 1K6 035 456 B 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0006 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000008141637 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2B7BC83B8A1E101 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 3957E2737042B21 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl 
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: F4C9934797A08F9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L 
Component: Radio PM6 019 0036 
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7H2220822 
Coding: 0012021 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 2977323380E2021 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT 
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 0100101 
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200 
VCID: 8429C387C700BF9 

1 Fault Found: 
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 216 
Mileage: 61714 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 23:14:00 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 1K8 051 730 B HW: 1K8 051 730 B 
Component: Telefon H02 5400 
Revision: 00002000 Serial number: 20389520092880 
Coding: 402120 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
VCID: 266D390F51FC2D9 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

